# S54 Oil Filter Housing on M54?



## SwapMag1c (Mar 30, 2009)

hey, i have a 04 Z4 and was wanting to know if the S54 Oil Filter Housing will fit directly to the M54 motor and if it will mess with the alternator placement.

can the M54 oil filter housing be used/modded to accept an oil cooler and keep VANOS?


----------

